# Kann man auf Vserver 2 AppServer installieren u. MYSQL?



## P_H_I_L (3. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe eine Frage, da ich mich nicht auskenne. 

Ich würde gerne einen Linux-VServer mieten, da ich ein Webapp Projekt online stellen will. Es besteht aus 2 AppServern, die sich unterhalen und in die gleiche DB Schreiben!
Die 1. IP soll auf die Domain umgeschlüsselt werden! Hier soll Joomla mittels Xamp laufen! Auf dem Port 8888. Außerdem wird eine MySQL - DB hier verwendet. 
Auf der 2. IP soll ein Jboss oder Glassfisch auf dem Port 8080 laufen...(*.war File) 

Geht denn das eigentlich, weil ja die Anfragen für beide Server über Port 80 kommen oder?  Kann man in einem VServer zwei AppServer laufen lassen?

Hätte gerne diesen Server:
http://www.nocster.com/linvps.shtml 
(den VPS#3)

Kann ich die beiden AppServer u. mysql hier einfach installiern? Oder geht das nicht?
Oder muss ich noch was beachten? den VSever mit PHP oder MYSQL bestellen, wenn sowas geht... Habe keine Ahnung von all dem aber muss es irgendwie hinbekommen. Tipps wären hilfreich. Danke


Lg,
Phil


----------



## P_H_I_L (4. November 2009)

Keiner nen Tipp?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. November 2009)

Hallo Phil,

deine Frage lässt sich so kaum beantworten. Es wäre wichtig, die Anforderungen der Programme einmal genau zu analysieren und sich dann zu überlegen, wie sich dies strukturiert umsetzen lässt.

Prinzipiell kannst du natürlich beliebig viele Application Server auf einem (virtuellen) Server laufen lassen. Die sinnvollste Variante hängt dann einfach von dem genauen Einsatzzweck ab. Die Konfiguration wird jedoch in jedem Fall recht komplex werden. Daher möchte einmal die Idee anregen, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, auf einen Managed (virtual) Server zurückzugreifen?

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

